# My biggest project- Wardrobe organiser



## Robbo60 (13 Nov 2020)

When we bought our house 20 years ago I cobbled together some shelves and hanging rails from anything I had in the garage (now 2/3 a workshop). My wife has decided 20 years is long enough so wants a proper job. Put this together on SU just for visuals to decide what was going where. Bought a 6mm grooving blade for my table saw (don't have a router table) so going to try putting Dados in shoe storage columns. Using 12mm MDF so will need to do in 2 or 3 passes - any tips
Any recommendations for hanging rails and fittings. Wardrobe is 2.4m wide X 2.4H X 500mm deep


----------



## Cabinetman (13 Nov 2020)

You might want to check out your attachment Robbo, it’s all Chinese to me.


----------



## Robbo60 (13 Nov 2020)

Different attachment. Might have reduced size of shoe racks to get more hanging. WIP. I know SU not brilliant but just started using.


----------

